# ibook demarre plus



## shinkansen (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon ibook 1.42 ghz, g4 ne demarre plus ... je l allume , j ai bien le gong comme dab et ensuite plus rien.... qqun peut il m' aider??? (snif, fichiers perdus?)


----------



## Waxmaster C (31 Juillet 2010)

Salut, 
C'est peut-être un problème de carte mère, ton mac commence à daté, et je sais que les G4 ont des problèmes de ce genre avec le temps....
Par contre tes données ne sont pas forcement mortent, il faudrait que tu démonte le mac et que tu récupère le disque dure et que tu le mette dans un boitiers à disque. Une fois cela fait,  il faudrait que tu le branche à un autre Mac via FireWire et que tu aille dessus en mode target  
Bon courage


----------



## MissHumanoid (4 Août 2010)

Hey je te rassure moi sa me fait pareille. mais ! 
regade bien si le fil n'a pas griller moi le mien c'est ce qu'il a fait.
j'ai brancher une ralonge sur une pise (pas une prise de terre) et la ralonge été une prise de terre du coup le fil a griller !

Pour ceux qui c'y connaissent est-ce que TOUT les mac on les mêmes fils
et si j'en rachète un en magasin est-ce que sa marchera ???  
merci a ceux qui repondents


----------



## Waxmaster C (4 Août 2010)

Salut, 
Les câbles que tu trouves dans les Mac sont en séries, par conséquent si tu veux retrouver un câble pour ton ibook G4, tu peux essayer de trouver quelqu'un qui veut se débarrasser de son Ibook G4, tu peux trouver sa assez facilement sur le net (même sur macgé je crois) ou sinon tu peux trouver un site qui vend des composants, du genre bricomac, mais il existe d'autres.
Bon courage


----------



## boddy (4 Août 2010)

shinkansen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon ibook 1.42 ghz, g4 ne demarre plus ... je l allume , j ai bien le gong comme dab et ensuite plus rien.... qqun peut il m' aider??? (snif, fichiers perdus?)



Même chose quand tu es sur batterie ou sur secteur ?


----------



## MacSedik (4 Août 2010)

MissHumanoid a dit:


> Hey je te rassure moi sa me fait pareille. mais !
> regade bien si le fil n'a pas griller moi le mien c'est ce qu'il a fait.
> j'ai brancher une ralonge sur une pise (pas une prise de terre) et la ralonge été une prise de terre du coup le fil a griller !
> 
> ...



Tu parles du fil d'alimentation? il y a BricoMac comme l'a dit Waxmaster C mais aussi iFixit, WeLoveMac, MacWay ou tout simplement eBay . le problème des Blocs d'alimentation qui explosait et des fils qui se déchiraient (concernant les iBook) est connu et nombreux sont les topics qui en parlent. 
Après ça se trouve que l'origine de ton problème est ailleurs? genre Carte mère...


----------

